# Toshiba RS-TX20 DVD-R/DVD-RW Life Time Plus



## newfie4ever (Jan 5, 2009)

Like the title states, its a RS-TX20 with lifetime plus membership. Haven't used it in over a year but last time used everything worked great, even the dvd burner. Comes with 2 remotes, the original one and a new one I purchased called TiVo Glo Premium remote.
Unit is heavy so shipping will be a about $20. Also have purchased the software package called TiVo Desktop Plus which I will include (serial number only, you can download the software and input the serial number to activate it).
I know its old but it works greats and someone might be interested in it.
Open to offers but please take into consideration the shipping cost.
Can take pictures if you like of unit and remotes.


----------

